# Banner wird online nicht angezeigt



## Avariel (30. August 2002)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab wieder mal n kleines Problem:

Ich hab ne kleine Clanpage zusammengebastelt, Oben Logo, drunter dann horizontal das Menü und wieder drunter der Content. Offline ist alles Sahne, aber online unterschlägt er einfach das Banner, sowie den goldenen Kasten drumrum.
Hier der Code dazu:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Home</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"
href="style.css">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#CC0033" text="gold">
<table width="900" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr> 
    <td colspan="5"> 
      <div align="center"><!-- src="Banner.jpg" width="935" height="9--></div>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="60%" > 
      <div align="center"> 
        <p>&nbsp;</p>
        <p>Willkommen auf der provisorischen Homepage des ToT-Clans!</p>
        <p>&nbsp;</p>
      </div>
    </td>
    <td width="10%"> 
      <div align="right"><a href="index.htm">Home</a></div>
    </td>
    <td width="10%"> 
      <div align="right"><a href="members.htm">Memberlist</a></div>
    </td>
    <td width="10%"> 
      <div align="right"><a href="http://www.onlinewebservice.de/cgi-bin/board.pl?id=fb18417" target="_new">Forum</a></div>
    </td>
    <td width="10%"> 
      <div align="right"><a href="intern/weiterleitung.htm" target="_new">Intern</a></div>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td colspan="5" style="border: 1px solid gold;">
      <p>
```

Der Rest ist denke ich, nicht mehr interessant. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, warum er das so macht?

Thx
Avariel


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (30. August 2002)

> <!-- src="Banner.jpg" width="935" height="9-->



WTH?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. August 2002)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Home</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"
href="style.css">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#CC0033" text="gold">
<table width="900" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr> 
    <td colspan="5" style="border: 1px solid gold;"> 
      <div align="center"><img src="Banner.jpg" width="935" height="9"></div>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="60%" > 
      <div align="center"> 
        <p>&nbsp;</p>
        <p>Willkommen auf der provisorischen Homepage des ToT-Clans!</p>
        <p>&nbsp;</p>
      </div>
    </td>
    <td width="10%"> 
      <div align="right"><a href="index.htm">Home</a></div>
    </td>
    <td width="10%"> 
      <div align="right"><a href="members.htm">Memberlist</a></div>
    </td>
    <td width="10%"> 
      <div align="right"><a href="http://www.onlinewebservice.de/cgi-bin/board.pl?id=fb18417" target="_new">Forum</a></div>
    </td>
    <td width="10%"> 
      <div align="right"><a href="intern/weiterleitung.htm" target="_new">Intern</a></div>
    </td>
  </tr>

</table>
</body>
<html>
```

Online:

http://www.typografix.de/briese/1.htm

Ersatzgrafik zufälig gewählt, da sie gerade auf dem Desktop "rumschwirrte"!


----------



## Avariel (4. September 2002)

Ok, danke für die Hilfe!

Hab das Problem jetzt gefunden. Meine völlig verblödete Firewall hat nen Werbefilter mit im Paket, da hab ich beim Installiern halt auch mal n Häckchen hingemacht. Blos das dumme Ding filtert irgendwie keine Werbung. Dafür filterts die Banner aus meiner Homepage  

@Toolkit: Stimmt, sieht etwas seltsam aus, aber so hat DW es ausgespuckt. Ich hatte noch nicht die Zeit, mir den Quellcode mal anzusehen.


----------

